# How do Australians sort out their theological differences



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 7, 2014)

Boxing kangaroos filmed having it out in suburban street

Sorry I cannot help being a cheeky Kiwi


----------



## MW (Oct 7, 2014)

Typical Aussie roommates!


----------



## One Little Nail (Oct 7, 2014)

Unfortunately we don't have open carry over here so it can be a bit difficult to resolve a dispute


----------



## Ruby (Oct 7, 2014)

Dirty street fighters!


----------



## whirlingmerc (Oct 7, 2014)

maybe Aussie megachurches attract people with kangaroo fights open to the public?


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 7, 2014)

armourbearer said:


> Typical Aussie roommates!


----------



## Gforce9 (Oct 7, 2014)

You "southerner's" are out of control!


----------



## One Little Nail (Oct 8, 2014)

Stephen the Aussie Women Netballer's will be playing the Kiwi girls so I'm expecting them to exact some revenge


----------



## Phil D. (Oct 8, 2014)

This has to gall those cheeky (or perhaps a bit insecure or jealous...) Kiwis.... 

[h=1]Australia is the best country in the world to live
[/h]

​


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 8, 2014)

Phil D. said:


> This has to gall those cheeky (or perhaps a bit insecure or jealous...) Kiwis....


Very good  But it also means you Americans also have to swallow their pride


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 8, 2014)

One Little Nail said:


> Stephen the Aussie Women Netballer's will be playing the Kiwi girls so I'm expecting them to exact some revenge


Revenge? You have Aussies fighting in the streets. Now you talk of revenge. You will make your friends in the Northern Hemisphere think that Australian is a nation full of 'naughty' creatures  [except the Reformed Baptists of course]


----------



## One Little Nail (Oct 9, 2014)

We need to take revenge seeing as you Kiwi's sent Frank Houston over here!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 9, 2014)

If I lived in that neighborhood I would have Kangaroo meat for dinner. They wouldn't bother any humans around my house. LOL If Kangaroo meat tasted horrible at least my neighbors wouldn't have to experience a boxing match.


----------



## One Little Nail (Oct 9, 2014)

Some cuts of Kangaroo are OK, though it is leaner than beef, the tail can be used for soup & you'd have plenty of meat left over to feed your carnivorous pets. Though I don't think it's legal to hunt roo in the city, though out in the bush its another matter altogether.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 9, 2014)

One Little Nail said:


> We need to take revenge seeing as you Kiwi's sent Frank Houston over here!


Yes that was tragic. Have seen some interesting posts by Conrad Mbwee re the number of Charismatics that have committed that type of sin. Never liked Hillsong's music or theology!


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 9, 2014)

Saw quite a touching documentary some time ago about a man in Alice Springs who rescued baby kangaroos when their mothers were killed by road traffic, nurtured them and gave them a new lease of life.


----------



## johnny (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes we as Australians should take more care of our native wildlife (especially the beautiful Kangaroo)

Quote from THINKK website...

The kangaroo harvest in Australia is the largest commercial kill of terrestrial wildlife on earth, consisting of some three million adult kangaroos and 855,000 dependent young, in pouch and out of pouch, that die every year.

Home - THINKK


----------



## One Little Nail (Oct 9, 2014)

Kangaroos may be cute but there just oversized rodents


----------



## Cymro (Oct 9, 2014)

Better they fight each other on the street, as they could'nt take on the LIONS
on the park! Ouch, sorry!


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 9, 2014)

One Little Nail said:


> Kangaroos may be cute but there just oversized rodents


Robert how can you say that when Australia is famous for its 'Skippy the Bush Kangaroo'. Skippy was one of the most amazing creatures who ever lived  Further Australia will soon celebrate 50 years since the Skippy films were produced. No Skippy, no Australia


----------



## One Little Nail (Oct 9, 2014)

Cymro said:


> Better they fight each other on the street, as they could'nt take on the LIONS
> on the park! Ouch, sorry!



With all due respect the Lions are a composition of the best players of 4 nations hardly something to brag about, so you'd be expected to win, sort of damned if you do damned if you don't.


----------



## One Little Nail (Oct 9, 2014)

Stephen L Smith said:


> One Little Nail said:
> 
> 
> > Kangaroos may be cute but there just oversized rodents
> ...



HaHa look at the tails on them make them look like giant rats, there is a reason why there culled in such numbers cause there pests leaving skippy aside for a moment,
I used to watch skippy as a kid it was a great show, hate to bust your bubble but apparently there was not a skippy but multiple roos which played the part of "skippy" sorry if that upsets you by destroying any fond childhood memories


----------



## MW (Oct 9, 2014)

Stephen L Smith said:


> No Skippy, no Australia



What was that Skippy? Stephen has fallen down a mine shaft?


----------



## Edward (Oct 9, 2014)

One Little Nail said:


> Unfortunately we don't have open carry over here so it can be a bit difficult to resolve a dispute



That's why they have pouches.


----------



## Edward (Oct 9, 2014)

Tv Theme Skippy - YouTube


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 10, 2014)

One Little Nail said:


> apparently there was not a skippy but multiple roos which played the part of "skippy" sorry if that upsets you by destroying any fond childhood memories


Yes i understand they used about 7 Kangaroos.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 10, 2014)

armourbearer said:


> What was that Skippy? Stephen has fallen down a mine shaft?


ha ha


----------



## One Little Nail (Oct 10, 2014)

Edward said:


> Tv Theme Skippy - YouTube



Ah the memories...

Skippy,Skippy,Skippy the bush Kangaroo

Skippy,Skippy,Skippy our friend ever true.


----------



## One Little Nail (Oct 10, 2014)

Stephen L Smith said:


> One Little Nail said:
> 
> 
> > apparently there was not a skippy but multiple roos which played the part of "skippy" sorry if that upsets you by destroying any fond childhood memories
> ...



don't even mention flipper, when I found out that there was no flipper but flippers I was just devastated


----------



## Cymro (Oct 10, 2014)

Agreed Robert, that there are four nations involved, but the majority of the test team was 
comprised of one country, (of only 3 million) that's why the Lions wear red!


----------



## johnny (Oct 10, 2014)

I understand we are having a bit of fun on this post and I don't want to appear to be a "wet blanket"

But I do believe we as Australians are generally not good stewards with our native wildlife.
It is a cultural thing with us Aussies, I believe a bit of re-education is in order.
Please look at the THINKK website and read the statistics (it may change your opinion) 

I grew up near Skippy Park and Smokey Dawson's Ranch. I spent many weekends there, and knew the Dawson's who were a lovely couple.
They taught me to love and respect animals (they were good role models) This was all before I made a Christian Confession.

The scariest part of Skippy park was the emu enclosure. As soon as you entered you were basically attacked.
I don't think you could get away with that nowdays


----------



## One Little Nail (Oct 10, 2014)

Cymro said:


> Agreed Robert, that there are four nations involved, but the majority of the test team was
> comprised of one country, (of only 3 million) that's why the Lions wear red!



must be something in the water!


----------



## One Little Nail (Oct 10, 2014)

Phil D. said:


> This has to gall those cheeky (or perhaps a bit insecure or jealous...) Kiwis....
> 
> [h=1]Australia is the best country in the world to live
> [/h]
> ...




Unfortunately Australia's living standards have dropped considerably since the 1970's thanks to our politicians,
we are quickly heading in a downward spiral & are well on the way to becoming a Third World Country!
so in honour of their momentous accomplishment the Australian National Anthem will now be sung to the tune of...

Gilligan's Island

Here are the lyrics to Australia's National Anthem "Advance Australia Fair"


Australians all let us rejoice,
For we are young and free;
We’ve golden soil and wealth for toil;
Our home is girt by sea;
Our land abounds in nature’s gifts
Of beauty rich and rare;
In history’s page, let every stage
Advance Australia Fair.

In joyful strains then let us sing,
Advance Australia Fair.

Beneath our radiant Southern Cross
We’ll toil with hearts and hands;
To make this Commonwealth of ours
Renowned of all the lands;
For those who’ve come across the seas
We’ve boundless plains to share;
With courage let us all combine
To Advance Australia Fair.

In joyful strains then let us sing,
Advance Australia Fair.

Usually only the first stanza is sung followed by the chorus.

Advance Australia Fair - Gilligan's Island Version 

there's also another version of it sung to the tune of working class man which is a lot better than the original! 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eobSMcB-nMA

or even to the house of the rising sun.


----------



## Somerset (Oct 11, 2014)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> If I lived in that neighborhood I would have Kangaroo meat for dinner. They wouldn't bother any humans around my house. LOL If Kangaroo meat tasted horrible at least my neighbors wouldn't have to experience a boxing match.



Never mess with a PB mod.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 11, 2014)

One Little Nail said:


> Ah the memories...
> 
> Skippy,Skippy,Skippy the bush Kangaroo
> 
> Skippy,Skippy,Skippy our friend ever true.


Robert, I have been having this song go through my mind to. A kiwi mind at that


----------

